# Is baby rice the as good as baby oatmeal?!



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Since im still having problems with Henry's poop and the vets can't find anything wrong, i thought i would try add baby oatmeal as suggested, but can't seem to find any?!

Is wholegrain baby rice any good? I can find loads of baby rice (im UK based)! :? 

If it has to be oatmeal does anyone else in uk know where i can get some?

Thank you.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

There is not alot of difference in the two here is a link to compare them.
Both are the organic versions.

http://www.gerber.com/Products/Organic_ ... 491a530d5#

Click onto where it says product information and you can choose rice or oatmeal.


----------

